# Java WebBrowser API?



## Guest (5. Apr 2008)

Kennt jemand von euch eine WebBrowser API zum einbetten in meinem Programm (in reinem Java ohne Native!)?

Sollte sowohl unter Linux als auch Windows laufen.

Es reicht das verfolgen von Links per Click und das abschicken von Formularen. Selbst HTML 3 (oder noch kleiner) würde reichen. 


Danke


----------



## Joker (5. Apr 2008)

für Java ist mir da bisher nichts bekannt. Allerdings dürfte in den nächsten Monaten QtJambi 4.4 mit Webkit (d.h. die Konqueror und Safari Webengine) verfügbar sein, eine Beta gibts schon.

Siehe: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/01/11/who-needs-a-browser-qt-jambi-just-got-one/

d.h. wenn du die GPL als Lizenz benutzt darfst du dich da frei bedienen. Ansonsten kostet es "etwas".


----------



## HoaX (6. Apr 2008)

für swing http://lobobrowser.org/cobra.jsp

oder wenn du die seite garnicht grafisch darstellen willst einfach httpunit oder htmlunit nehmen


----------

